# Eaton Fuller Ranger 10 spd gear box



## AKdadio

Anyone have tips on how to down-shift this gear box?  I recently bought a Ford 800 with cummins diesel and this transmission.   No manual on trans.  It is a 5 speed with the splitter switch to go to 10 speed.  Goes up fine, but coming down is real bitch- she wants to grind.  I think it only like a "little" clutch and very rpm sensative.  any tips?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

HMMM  Not sure on this.  Sounds like a great Tow rig!  Any Pics yet?


----------



## AKdadio

Yeah, wait til you see it. . . totally unnecessary! I will post pics soon.


----------



## Av8r3400

While down shifting this tranny, try:


Depress clutch and switch to neutral.
Release clutch and rev up the motor 500 rpm
Depress clutch and hold pressure to the lower gear until the tranny and motor speed match and it drops in.
Note the sound and feel of the motor tranny combination, much of this process is getting the feel of what is happening in the tranny.
Kind of a "double clutch" but in the down direction.


Just a thought.


----------



## LarryRB

That should be air driven with a tiny 1/8 inch line from the shifter splitter tto the back of the trans. Check this air line for kinks or leaks.  Another thing is to have your clutch brake readjusted.


----------



## mla2ofus

LarryRB said:


> That should be air driven with a tiny 1/8 inch line from the shifter splitter tto the back of the trans. Check this air line for kinks or leaks.  Another thing is to have your clutch brake readjusted.



  Not starting an argument but the clutch brake should only be used to stop the tranny turning when vehicle is sitting still. If you depress clutch far enough to engage clutch brake while moving, you'll prematurely wear it down AND cause yourself a lot of frustration both upshifting and downshifting!!!! With enough practice,once vehicle is moving you shouldn't need to use the clutch at all. Just have a little light pressure against the shifter as you let up on the accelerator to get in neutral for upshift or downshift.
                           HTH,
                                 Mike


----------



## LarryRB

Yes I know,  However, he posted a fuller roadranger. Not a 5 straight with 2 sp rear axle. Although being a Ford 800 it is a possibility that it is the latter,. I suggested what I did because I've owned a lot of 12-5 and 13-5 13 roadranger boxes. Every single one the back half was driven by a 1/8 inch air line. THus, a leak, no air or a clutch brake so far gone that the shafts can't drop in rpm fast enough to shift. And there can be other reasons too.


----------



## mla2ofus

Akdadio, is this a 5 sp w/ 2 spd axle or indeed a Fuller w/ 5 gears low and 5 gears hi???? When you say splitter switch,do you mean shift 1-2-3-4-5,split switch then 6-7-8-9-10. OR 1 low,1 hi,2 low,2 hi,3 low,3 hi ,etc.
                          TIA,
                                Mike


----------



## BigAl RIP

I also drove one and it was also a B*tch to downshift . Get real good at double clutching !


----------



## AKdadio

mla2ofus. . . i mean 1-5 then lift switch and go through 6-10.   I thinkg the other trany they call a "super 10".   Anyway,  the air actuated part of the trany seams to be real positive although I won't rule that out as a posiblility.  I think it boils down to me getting a feel for the rpm "sweet spot" when down shifting.   I will pay attention to where the RPM is when I shift up into the a higher gear and duplicate that RPM when I downshift.


----------



## Trakternut

"Super 10" is a totally different animal. The 50-speed with 2-speed rear end is another critter.
  "Float shifting" or, shifting without using the clutch does work much better than trying to use the clutch. However, if you are clutching, pay no mind to the tach, rather, depress clutch, but not all the way. Learn to feel when the clutch is disengaged and when the clutch brake grabs, then find that spot between.  Once clutch is depressed and the tranny is freewheeling, punch the throttle good while re-engaging the clutch momentarily. This matches the tranny and engine speeds. Disengage the clutch again and it should drop right into that next lower gear.  It is indeed, double clutching.  Get used to it before you tackle any serious downgrades, or you'll be in for a ride that'll cost you more than a quarter!


----------



## mla2ofus

Try to practice the float shifting. Once you get used to it,you'll love it. Another tip is to shift from low to hi and hi to low while tranny is in neutral. This makes it a lot easier on the tranny.
                                   Mike


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

we have the same kind of trannys in some of our trucks  and ditto to the last post once moving no clutch use is necessary practice makes perfict make your lo hi or high low shift in nutural and every truck will be different you will get the hang of it soon


----------



## Ice Queen

If you think the Fuller is difficult, try the gearbox in the Foden FH70 gun tractor - now that is an education!!


----------



## the old trucker

AKdadio said:


> mla2ofus. . . i mean 1-5 then lift switch and go through 6-10. I thinkg the other trany they call a "super 10". Anyway, the air actuated part of the trany seams to be real positive although I won't rule that out as a posiblility. I think it boils down to me getting a feel for the rpm "sweet spot" when down shifting. I will pay attention to where the RPM is when I shift up into the a higher gear and duplicate that RPM when I downshift.


 
A super "10" shift pattern is like a regular 5 sped trans. *1st gear*, 1 down- 2 up, *2nd gear*, 3 down-4 up, *3rd gear*, 5 down-6 up, *4th gear*, 7 down-8 up, *5th gear*, 9 down-10 up. _*Down*_ means the splitter is in _*low*_. _*Up*_ means the splitter is in *high*. 
When you up shift to a higher gear the RPM. will drop. When *downshifting *let your RPM's. drop a little lower ( around 12-1,300) then shift to the next lower gear. By lowering your rpm you'll find it easier to engage the gear & your rpm should be up around 16- 1,700. *Learn this before tackling a steep downhill grade so you don't burn your brakes, making them useless !!! *Too high & your engine will rev too high ( if you ever get it in gear). Like they say, practice makes perfect ! Look up FULLER Transmission. You'll find this, EATON & ROADRANGER is all tied together into one. It will tell you how it all works. 

The Old Trucker


----------

